# Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische



## Jose (26. Dezember 2014)

hat das schon jemand gemacht, hecht/zander/sonstige fische auf "gravad lachs"-art zubereitet?

ich mein: wars ein genuss?


----------



## porscher (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

interessante idee.habe es bis jetzt nicht getestet.


----------



## Matze 28 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

moinsen, ich hab es Mit Ostsee schnepel mal ausprobiert. Muß aber sagen das es echt nicht so dolle war. Ich vermute mal das es daran lag das diese fischart nicht so Fetthaltig gegenüber Lachs oder Mefo war.  
Ich werd in Zukunft wieder lachs oder mefo nehmen ;-)  
Gruß Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

Geht auch mit weniger fetthaltigen Fischen, ist nur "komplizierter" und gefährlicher.

Weniger Salz/Zucker, weniger Zeit, damit der Fisch "saftig" bleibt, bedeutet eben gleichzeitig nicht durchgegart.

Schmecken tuts dann aber auch gut.

Alternativ Carpaccio machen:
Rohen Fisch ultradünn aufschneiden, mit etwas Limone, Balsamico, Pfeffer und Salz bestreichen und mit etwas Parmesanspänen bestreuen und nach ca. 10 Minuten servieren.


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht auch mit weniger fetthaltigen Fischen, ist nur "komplizierter" und gefährlicher.
> 
> Weniger Salz/Zucker, weniger Zeit, damit der Fisch "saftig" bleibt, bedeutet eben gleichzeitig nicht durchgegart...



denkst du jetzt an parasiten oder an "gammelfisch"?
ich würde das eh aus vorher tiefgefrorenem machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

Beides..


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

also die parasiten sollten durch die tk erledigt sein (oder???)
die salzgare kann man ja auch ein bisschen steuern - und wenn ich an so machen gravad-lachs denke, fremd- oder selbstgemacht - die waren eigentlich immer "lecker", selbst die "brett"harten. ok, die, mit der richtigen gare, die waren leckerer 

ich denke hauptsächlich an hecht - weil ich die pasteten satt habe - klöße & frikas/buletten sowieso.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

machen und berichten.. ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

Moinsen,

von gebeiztem Wolfsbarsch habe ich schon des Öfteren gehört, dazu findet man auch diverse Rezepte, von daher sollte das auch gut mit Flußbarsch/Zander usw. funktionieren.

Bei gefrostetem Fisch sollte es keine Probleme mit Parasiten geben, bei frischem Fisch würde ich die Filets wenigstens mal gegen 'n ordentliches Licht halten.

Btw.: Ich wollte in naher Zukunft auch mal mit gebeiztem Barsch experimentieren...



Jose schrieb:


> wenn ich an so machen gravad-lachs denke, fremd-  oder selbstgemacht - die waren eigentlich immer "lecker"



Wenn ich an so manchen Gravad Lax, speziell aus dem Supermarkt denke, der schmeckte oft wie Vaginalmykose früh um fünf, dem kann man eigentlich nur durch Selbermachen beikommen:q


----------



## HRO1961 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

Makrele schmeckt sehr gut. Ich beschwere diese dann jedoch nicht mit Brett und Stein, sondern drehe das Filet fest in Frischhaltefolie oder Backpapier ein. Ab für 3 Tage in den Kühlschrank.

#h vonne Ostsee


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

3 Tage!!??|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> machen und berichten.. ;-)



mach ich und berichte, dauert noch was, weil noch weihnachtsvollgefressen :m



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich an so manchen Gravad Lax, speziell aus dem Supermarkt denke, der schmeckte oft wie Vaginalmykose früh um fünf...



@Sten, bitte verzeih mir alles, was ich mir dir gegenüber je geleistet habe, ich bin absoluter laie angesichts (gesicht???) deines expertentums und ich bewundere deinen mut und deinen kräftigen magen und und und...
vaginalmykose, da muss man mal dran schmecken... medical hero! #6


----------



## HRO1961 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 3 Tage!!??|bigeyes


Moin
Warum bist Du erstaunt?#c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*



Jose schrieb:


> @Sten, bitte verzeih mir alles, was ich mir dir gegenüber je geleistet habe, ich bin absoluter laie angesichts (gesicht???) deines expertentums und ich bewundere deinen mut und deinen kräftigen magen und und und...
> vaginalmykose, da muss man mal dran schmecken... medical hero! #6



Ich nehme deinen Kniefall huldvoll entgegen.#6

Aber merk es dir auch für die Zukunft, wenn wir uns im virtuellen Raum begegnen: Dieser Mann hat Dinge von Angesicht zu.....ähm.....laß uns weiter über toten Fisch parlieren.



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Moin
> Warum bist Du erstaunt?#c



Erscheint mir für 'ne Makrele recht lange.  Ich hatte mich im September mal an 'ner gebeizten Forelle versucht, war ein Fisch von gut zwei Pfund, sprich Filets um die 300-400g, die hab ich nach nicht mal 24h aufgeschnitten und die waren restlos durch, die sahen mir eigentlich nach der Hälfte der Zeit schon fertig aus. Wie auch immer, es war eine absolute Lecke, von daher kam mir da auch schon die Idee, mal mit Barsch/Zander, vielleicht Rapfen zu experimentieren.

Cheers


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ....ähm.....laß uns weiter über toten Fisch parlieren....



und ich dachte, wir wollten das thema wechseln :vik:


----------



## HRO1961 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gravad Zander / Hecht / sonstige fische*

Ihr seid kleine Ferkel.|rotwerden|rotwerden

@Sten: Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Intensität der Marinade an.
Und natürlich auf die Größe der Filets.
Ich war mit dem Ergebnis jedenfalls zufrieden. Sowohl die Menge an Gewürzen als auch die Zeit im Kühlschrank beruhen eh auf "frei nach Schnauze".
Will daher keine Religion rausmachen.


----------

